# 180 Gallon Mbuna Tank Journal



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Planning stage*

I have been shopping around the past few weeks and saw some good deals, I'll be picking it up in the near future, so I thought I might as well do a journal on it. I have already located where I will be buying the equipment. The best deals, etc.

*Stocking*

20 Yellow Labs
15 Aceis
15 Rusties
15- 25 Demasoni
1 RTBS
3 BN Plecos

Fry will be left in the tank, I plan on letting them populate the tank so I can save some money. A colony of 40-60 Demasonis of all sizes will look stunning. All the fish will be 3 inches max. and I'll sell the fry when I feel the tank is overstocked

15 Bottom Feeders

My first choice would be Synodontis Multipunctatus, but if they are $20 each for a juvies and $40 for adults, I might go with the Clown Loaches. I'm torn because I have always wanted a large tank with Clown Loaches, but on the other hand, I have read some horror stories about this combination as well as a school of Clowns looking awkward in an mbuna themed tank. But I have heard success stories. The bottom feeders will be the last fish I add, I'll worrry about it later.

What do you think about adding a couple of Haps for a ceterpiece? ie dolphin cichlid? Peacocks? Giraffe Cichlid?

*Decoration*

The tank will be 6x2x2 filled with limestone and playsand. Exactly the same as my 55 Gallon tank but on a larger scale. I plan on having 2 large piles of rocks on the 2 corners, leaving open space in the middle. I'm also considering a 'fry pile' for the fry to hide, either underneath the 2 limestone structure or at the 2 corners at the front so I can keep an eye on them or remove them if necessary.

The play sand will be regular playsand from homedepot.

Depending on the amount of light I'll have, I might try to grow some anubias, vals or java fern.

*Filtration*

- An eheim 2217 that is currently running on my 55 Gallon
- 2 Fluval FX5 for the superior water circulation.

OR

- 4 eheim 2217 (2 FX5 = 3 2217's cost)

What media would you fill each canister with? ie: two for biological filtration, one for mechanical, all 3 with biological/mechanical, etc.

Any thoughts on the filtration?

*Water circulation*

From my research, I've found out that water circulation is often a problem in large tanks, the FX5 offers very good water circulation. My original plan was to hide the 2 outputs in each of the 2 rock piles to provide good circulation. But then I saw some powerheads that weren't too expensive and now I am considering putting those in the rockpiles instead. Putting the 2 FX5 outputs near the surface with nothing blocking it for even better circulation.

I plan to buy 1 Koralia 4, where should I place it so I can get all the poop accumulated in one spot or better yet in the intakes?

*Heating*

I'll hide 2 heaters, a 300 watt Hydor Theo and a 400 watt, one on each corner behind the limestones. Will this cause any problems? Since they have different watts? The 300W is currently used in my 55 Gallon?

I'll be picking up the equipment by this weekend if all goes well, any input is welcomed, thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like its going to look good.

I am using one Hydor ETH 300W heater on my 220G tank and it is sufficient to keep the tank at 78F in a 68F room.

You might want to consider the Eheim 2262 for your filtration instead of the FX5. You'll get better complete filtration of both bio and mechanical if you use the recommended medias by Eheim. Either way, I would do the Eheim canisters as both bio & mechanical. Have you thought about doing a sump for filtration?

On a side note, the yellow Labs will breed like rabbits, at least mine do. My tank is so 'yellow' with Labs that I almost can't stand it!! Regarding the bottom feeders, 15 sounds like way too many. I've got 2 spotted Pimolodeus, 1 BN, and 1 Rhino Pleco. I have to supplement algae wafers for the Plecs and the Pims have to fight to get the food the Mbuna miss.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

yea 15 sounds like a lot for sure. Depends on species/size - what were your plans there? BN plecos can be territorial so it may limit you a bit on species.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Deeda- If i could choose, I'd go for the Hydor heater but since I already have one 300W on my 55, I'll just use that + an extra one.

For the price of an Eheim 2262 + media I can get 2 FX5s or 3 2217s. I have no doubt that the eheim is a monster and is better then the FX5 but how does it compare to 2 FX5s?

Haha one think I like most about mbunas is how often they breed, in fact I was hoping I can stock the entire 180 by the fishes' breeding. I'm expecting to reach around 60 labs, 60 aceis, 60 rusties and 60 demasonis of all sizes at one point. This does not sound as bad as you think because they vary in size. I'll probably sell some when the time comes to earn some profit that way.

In your 220, how is the fry survival rate? How many did you start with?

And regarding the bottom feeders, my prime choice would be the s.multipunctatus because I always wanted them + they fit with the theme. They are very expensive ($20 1 inch juvies, $40 adults) I'd love to cut down on the numbers if possible. How many would you suggest? I want to be able to see some at all times + keep them happy in schools.

Maybe 8-10?

teqvet - How does a pair sound for a 180G? I'm not really a fan of the algae.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

If you want the fry to stock your tank beware the Multi's are what I use to keep fry numbers down (eliminate actually) they are carnivorous. I am trying to get mine to breed but no luck or I'd pm ya. They are a riot to watch though.

I think with that stock list it will be a good picture so hurry up and get started so you can post some :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin, I started with 2 males & 8 females juvies in 2004. I have a lot of rock piles and a DIY rock background with caves & access to rear for fry. There is probably over 100 yellow labs now, so I'd say the fry survival is pretty good.

Regarding the FX5, I have no personal experience with them. I've been very satisfied with my various Eheim models so to me, their ease of use, media selection options, and reputation for longevity have made me a confirmed believer. For me, the Eheim Classic is a simple, bare bones filter that I have not been able to break in 4 years. Parts are readily available if needed. It's easy to work on. I have made my own PVC spray bar for the 2262 that runs the full length of my tank. The upfront cost hurts a bit, but I think in the long term, it is well worth the money.

A school of s. multi's would be awesome! It just sounds like a lot of cats for that size tank and the price, wow! I haven't bought any fish since 2004, so that seems like a lot of money.

Algae really shouldn't be too big of an issue. The labs will nibble on whatever grows on your rocks so the BN should keep the glass clean. I think you will be OK with two, as long as your rock work gives them an opportunity to hide. I've only seen mine twice in the last year.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Deeda - What size tank is yours? I probably won't be getting a rock background but I still want the success that you are getting, I'd get alot of store credit for trading in fry!

I love my 2217 also, I am thinking about buying the 2262 instead, but I don't think it is any better then 2 FX5s. I could be wrong though.

As for the cats, I hope they don't eat all my fry, I rather have fry then cats to be honest. Unless, the cats breed in my tank of course  If i buy alot of fish from one particular store, I'm sure I can get a good deal from them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin, the tank with the Yellow Labs I've been talking about is a 220G Perfecto tank, 6'L x 2'W x 30"H. I really regret getting the tall tank because it is such a pain to work on when filled with water. I can barely reach the bottom standing on a 2' stepstool.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Update! This is really ironic! ^

I went to the lfs hoping to ask for more details on a 180G and then I saw the incredible 220G reef show tank.

Now all my plans have to change.

The extra 6 inch on the tank will make a huge difference when I am trying to reach down to the bottom of the tank. But I figured I won't be down there too often..and the foot print is the same as a 180G, the tank looks alot more impressive with the extra 6 inches. I talked to the store owner, and he really thinks a sump is the way to go on a tank this sized. He showed me the one he had set up, built in overflows, custom sump, etc.

So, now I'm planning to get a 220G tank and converting my 55G into a sump. I never thought about sumps because I thought it was risky, but I'll give it a try.

Do you think 1 sump + 1 2217 is sufficient? What about 1 sump + 1 FX5? Or all 3? I really want a FX5 because it can speed up water changes.

Since the tank is larger + the extra volume in the sump, I'm changing the stocking plan again, suggestions welcomed!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Deeda said:


> Kevin, the tank with the Yellow Labs I've been talking about is a 220G Perfecto tank, 6'L x 2'W x 30"H. I really regret getting the tall tank because it is such a pain to work on when filled with water. I can barely reach the bottom standing on a 2' stepstool.


then buy a 4 foot step ladder. thats what I did for my 150.

you should never regret buying a 30" tall tank. it looks 1000x nicer than normal dime a dozen 24" tall tanks...


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

12 Volt Man said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, the tank with the Yellow Labs I've been talking about is a 220G Perfecto tank, 6'L x 2'W x 30"H. I really regret getting the tall tank because it is such a pain to work on when filled with water. I can barely reach the bottom standing on a 2' stepstool.
> ...


Yup, the 220G was amazing, I can imagine sitting infront of it for hours.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea when I got my 225 swapped out from my 180 it was like "wow, this thing is huge!" The maintanence is a beast, even with a 4' step ladder. By the way a 72 x 24 x 30 is a 225, so if they told you it is a 220 then you get 5 bonus gallons.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, my 150 is 72 x 18 x 29.5 tall I wish it was a little wider, but I am pretty happy with it. its a huge tank.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe I can jump in the tank to place the rocks? I won't be moving the rocks around often, so....


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, lord, those are some big tanks


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Kevin007,
My $.02 worth:
Use a sump (the bigger the better)
Use 2 Canisters (redundancy,staggered cleaning)
Use UGJ's (they may not solve the worlds problems, but I like mine)
My sump









UGJ's: two closed loops, two Q. Ones 4000









Canisters(2 Marineland C-360) and sump set-up









I will send you my build thread...when I find it.
Dan


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Kevin007
Found it 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173811
Dan


----------

